# RC2 Support of HobbyTalk Information



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I have been in discussions with RC2 about their support of HobbyTalk. At this time the plans are for RC2 to offer the same support that PM has always done. That means you will continue to see the Polar Lights link and banner on HobbyTalk and the links to the forums will continue on the PL and JL web sites.

What does this mean for the future? In the near term you can expect to see additional RC2 product brand forums popping up in the Diecast and Modeling forum. If those forums become popular we may see additional support for them from RC2.

What does this mean to you? While unofficial (and this is just my opinion), you could expect that some RC2 staff may visit HobbyTalk. They may not be as visible as some PM staff was but that does not mean they will not be reading. 

What can you do to help? Continue to discuss their products as you have always done but please remember that your comments (and the way you express them) can impact on their support and openness. I’ve always said that constructive discussion can be very beneficial and ranting and raving can only have a negative effect. This is nothing new just because RC2 is in the picture as we can remember that at one point PM also Sponsored the Johnny Lightning forum then dropped it.

If new forums open, feel free to post to them if you have an interest in them. Encourage your friends that have an interest in them to visit and post. Thank you for your continued support!

Your comments are welcome.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

this is a positive step . good to know they're aware of the BB's .
hb


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Thanks Hankster!

James


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Ditto that, thanks Hank! If they do look in, I hope they will participate and become an active presence on the BB - that would do no end of good in keeping things on a friendly basis between them and us. We never did do well with PL when seeing them as purely a corporate entity, and likely won't with RC2 if there's a perceived disconnect. It's the human side of the company we respond to, people like Dave, Chris, Lisa, and the sculptors actually talking to us and putting a human face on things. Unpopular decisions always go down better if someone explains the necessity of them to us outside the industry (to the extent tat they feel free to discuss any such decisions, of course - most of us do understand that much that goes on isn't our business to know).


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I can't help but see this as a good thing. It may not end up as being as direct of link as the one we had with PL, but at least we now know that there appears to be some interest in the boards, and hopefully our opinions.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, I can't really explain it, but there's been a general feeling of hope for the future of PL lately... don't know if I'm the only one feeling it, or if it's even warranted, but it seems as though there's life in the old girl yet!

Dan


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

*FINALLY!!!* Some evidence that RC knows we exist and that we have opinions!!!!

No, things won't be like they used to be around here, but as *dreamer* said, what made PL what it was to us was that when we talked, the company *listened*, and when necessary, *responded*. Maybe not always to our liking, but at least it was communication.

A lot of people around here (and other model boards) feel that RC has a very "hands off" attitude when it comes to communicating with their customers. They prefer to let the spreadsheets do the talking.

If this "new era of communication with RC" is any indication, then maybe there's hope for what we once knew as PL after all.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

If they're smart, they'll pay attention to the goings-on in the forums. The modeler's here do represent an important demographic to an area of their product line. So, it would be in their best interests to become more actively involved.


----------



## Jokerman (Oct 6, 2004)

Time to start sucking up a bit boys... lets see how fickle y'all can be....


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Well, it would seem to me that it would be a good business practice to listen to your consumers and respond to what they want.

Polar Lights *DID* come out of nowhere in the mid 90's and went on to be hugely popular and a profitable venture to boot. Maybe we sci-fi, figure, Trek modelers aren't as big a customer base as the diecast fans *BUT* we *DO* have *MONEY TO SPEND! *

Most of us are more able and willing to spend those hard earned dollars than the typical "diecast" purchaser (no, I'm *NOT* talking about the serious adult collectors here...I mean the 9 year old who wants to spend $2.50 on a car he can play with.)

Yeah, we're outnumbered, but as evidenced by our willingness to buy the kits we want in resin (big bucks) if that's the only way we can get them, then I'd say that what we spend on the hobby evens the playing field somewhat.

Polar was aimed as all of us "Boomers" and *we're* the ones with the money  !

Hope this is a much needed step in the right direction.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Trek,


My suspicion is, they'll be the judge of that.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

thats very good news. i hope they dont just lurk and take an active role in the forums. somebody we can ask questions of and get answers. 

its really in their best interest to keep us informed, cause although in ralative terms our numbers our miniscule, we are their advance drum beaters. i know ive told at least a dozen folks with an interest in such things about the 1/350 1701, and how beautiful it is, and im sure several of them will be buying one. we have the ability to ramp up a lot of groundswell excitement for their products.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is GREAT news, hank.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i do my "sucking up " with my wallet . let's see what they're gonna do for us .
hb


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looking forward to hearing from them! Dave & co. didn't always tell us what we wanted to hear but at least they were up front about things. I can respect that. I hope RC2 chooses to at least drop in occasionally.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

RCwho?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Three!!!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Good deal!*

If they truly didn't care, as some have implied in a couple threads, they wouldn't take this step of continuing to support and take an interest in the boards.

See, I told ya so


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Otto, don't gloat, right guys? *Right, Dan!* See, see? 

Dan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, this is good news. Good news indeed! And now we have to behave (well, not really). Hey Dan, how's the weather?

Brad.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Hankster, this is very great news indeedy! Now we can hopefully let RC know what works, what doesn't, what we want, what we don't want, etc.
For one thing, "Stick with STYRENE" comes immediatly to mind!
Maybe we can get some old favorites re-issued, too, like the REAL Aurora "Voyager" from the animated "Fantastic Voyage", or maybe even the 1/60 "Flying Sub" (I've forgotten exactly which company currently owns the molds & permits from Fox)...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i think the Flying Sub was a Monogram kit( i'd have to check my stash) . but i heard they'd be reissuing it again . 
now the interesting thing to me is AMT ( which is owned by RC2 ) got the MPC tools a while back . i'm hoping they'll redo the PotC kits . here's hoping for a sequel .
looks like they are reissuing the Star Wars kits ( some of them at least ) so they're definately not doing away with styrene .
hb


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Dr. Brad said:


> Hey Dan, how's the weather?
> 
> Brad.



Bloody cold! Well, only about -15, but I'm not used to it yet! We had a REALLY mild fall.

Dan


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

tripdeer said:


> Bloody cold! Well, only about -15, but I'm not used to it yet! We had a REALLY mild fall.
> 
> Dan


I like to keep an eye on things in Edmonton, since I grew up there. My wife and I lived there for almost two years from 2000-2002, but man, could it get cold. We moved back to the wet coast. But I still bleed green and gold. And just to keep this on topic, I bought many an AMT kit when I lived there. And I would continue to buy many an RC/PL kit no matter I live, as long they keep putting out the sci-fi!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

This is a good sign! This board was one of the great strengthes that PL had. It helped set them apart from the other guys. I hope RC has figured this out and plans to develope the same level of relationship we all shared with PL. If you folks at RC2 are reading- thanks for your support and welcome aboard, enjoy the ride!


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

let's see a post from an RC rep or employee, then say thank you.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

indeed we need a regular name and face from them, somebody we can get to know; an official liason between us, their hardcore customer fans, and the company.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> indeed we need a regular name and face from them, somebody we can get to know; an official liason between us, their hardcore customer fans, and the company.


Yes! We need someone that we can get to really know well before we abuse and degrade him. :jest:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Any takers?


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Okay...I'll volunteer. Now how do I get a job with RC2?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

If they're going to be listening in here, maybe there should be a sticky thread of things that we'd (reasonably) like to see from the new RC2-owned PL. That way they could find it easily, and see what would be the most marketable kits. AMT/Ertl reissues, new stuff, etc.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok, I'll start the list.
I'd like to see RC2 pony up a new pool table for the game room and fresh, hot Starbuck's™ Coffee service 24/7 for all of us.
Call me a dreamer? Maybe so... other men ask "Why?", and I ask, "Why Not?"


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I call Dreamer Dreamer, why should I call you Dreamer too? Or Dreamer II?


----------



## Nighteagle2001 (Jan 11, 2001)

Hank, thanks for the update........


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

This is good to know. It stands to reason that if they are reading the boards, they are probably taking our wish lists and opinions into consideration to at least some degree -- otherwise, why would they bother? Not to say we'll all get what we want -- if that happens _anywhere_ it will be a first in world history. But just to know they will be aware of how the "hard-core" PL fans feel and think is a very positive sign.

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

sbaxter said:


> This is good to know. It stands to reason that if they are reading the boards, they are probably taking our wish lists and opinions into consideration to at least some degree -- otherwise, why would they bother?


 So they can sit around the office and laugh at us?
I'm just sayin'.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> So they can sit around the office and laugh at us?
> I'm just sayin'.


I know what they're saying about _me_! They're saying I'm _paranoid_! But I'm _not_, I tell ya! They're _really_ out to get me! How can you be paranoid when everyone's _really_ out to get ya? :jest:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

_I'm_ not out to get ya, Perf...



Really.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

John P said:


> So they can sit around the office and laugh at us?


Drat! He's on to us! _Run, guys!_



Qapla'

SSB


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> _I'm_ not out to get ya, Perf...


That's not what you said at last Wednesday night's meet -- oops! Now we'll have to use the Jedi Mind Trick _again_!

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

D'Oh!


----------

